# Herbst 2013 - unser Teichneubau



## Reiner_ (24. Okt. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem unser Traum von einer Brücke über dem Teich aufgrund der Höhendifferenz nicht so einfach zu realisieren ist, wird jetzt Plan B umgesetzt.

Dies ist ein Foto von bisherigen Stand  -- vor dem Umbau.



Weitere Bilder vom Umbau folgen ...

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Reiner_ (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbst 2013 - unser Teichneubau*

Erste Schritte zum Umbau des Gartenteiches werden gestartet.


----------



## Reiner_ (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbst 2013 - unser Teichneubau*

Der alte Teich ist leergeräumt und die Pflanzen im Umfeld sind abgeräumt worden.

Leider kann ich vom IPad immer nur ein Bild hochladen.


----------



## Michael H (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbst 2013 - unser Teichneubau*

Hallo 
Wie groß soll' s den werden ......?
Was für Filter Willste machen ( Eigenbau oder FertigFilter ) ....?
Goldfische oder Koi ....?
Bodenfilter / Pflanzenfilter .....?

P.S.: bei dem einfügen der Bilder geht doch ein Fenster auf in dem kannste doch 5 Bilder aufeinmal Hochladen , funkt bei mir eigendlich einwandfrei ( ipad )


----------



## simon (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbst 2013 - unser Teichneubau*

hallo reiner
wie sieht denn plan b aus??
schade das du keine lösung wegen der brücke gefunden hast,waren ja doch 1-2 lösungsvorschläge dabei.
bin gespannt was du nun vorhast.
gruss simon


----------



## muh.gp (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbst 2013 - unser Teichneubau*

Hallo Rainer,

Glückwunsch zum Baubeginn! 

Bin schon auf die weitere Entwicklung gespannt.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Reiner_ (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbst 2013 - unser Teichneubau*

Michael,

lass uns bitte mal per PN das Thema Bilder und IPad besprechen.

Es ist geplant einige Goldfische, Rotfedern, jedoch keine Kois in den neuen Teich einzusetzen.
Die Grösse beträgt an den breitesten Stellen ca. 7m * 5m, jedoch in einer Bogenform.
Anstatt einer Brücke wird es jetzt eine Plattform bzw. Steg  (mit Geländer) geben.
Bei der Filtertechnik bin ich noch unschlüssig.

Das auf dem zweiten Foto ersichtliche Kanalrohr ist nur ein Leerrohr, welches ich unterhalb des Teiches verlegt habe.
Auf dem dritten Foto ist der Uferwall ersichtlich.

Der Steg soll auf der linken Bildseite (wo der Uferwall fehlt) entstehen. Wird jedoch erst im nächsten Jahr realisiert.

Aktuell stehe ich vor der Frage, wie ich die Folie und Ufermatte am besten an den Granitpalisaden befestige ?
mit einem Aluprofil, oder nur Feldsteine dagegen legen, oder ...

Was muss ich beim Thema Beleuchtung noch berücksichtigen ?? Erdkabel rund um den Teich verlegen und an zwei drei Stellen in Schlaufen verlegen ?

Jetzt weitere Fotos vom Umbau: (vom PC hochgeladen)

Gruß

Reiner


----------



## mitch (25. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbst 2013 - unser Teichneubau*

Hallo Reiner,



> Aktuell stehe ich vor der Frage, wie ich die Folie und Ufermatte am besten an den Granitpalisaden befestige ?
> mit einem Aluprofil, oder nur Feldsteine dagegen legen, oder ...


 
ich würde mal sagen: kommt auf die Folie drauf an PVC / Edpm, wenn PVC dann könntest du PVC-Leisten andübeln und die Folie ankleben oder schweißen und die Ufermatte mit einer 2. schmäleren Leiste ebenfalls andübeln.



> Bei der Filtertechnik bin ich noch unschlüssig.


 
denk doch mal über einen folienflansch 110mm in ca. 40cm tiefe nach (3.bild Richtung gelber Eimer) dort währe wohl  ein guter Platz um den Filter unterzubringen. Der Flansch könnte dort dann in ein 160er KG Rohr als Pumpenschacht münden. 

Im Teich könnte man dann z.B. ein Rohr einstecken das bis auf den Grund geht - als ne Art Bodenablauf  oder gleich einen richtigen Bodenablauf


.. alles nur so Ideen


----------



## Reiner_ (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Herbst 2013 - unser Teichneubau*

Hallo zusammen,

Ein Einschnitt in die Folie für einen Bodenablauf möchte ich nicht ausführen.
Hier habe iCh mich für den Einsatz einer Zielsaugtechnik entschieden.

Inzwischen ist das Vlies verlegt und die Folie im Teich ausgelegt. Bei unserer Teichform ist Faltenfreiheit ein Fremdwort. Aufgrund der Uhrzeitumstellung kann ich die Restarbeiten nur noch an den Wochenenden erledigen.
Dafür erfolgt die Teichbefüllung zur Zeit ganz automatisch. 

. 

Von dem bisherigen Teich habe ich noch einen Oase Filter BioSmart 1400 mit einer 11W UV Lampe.

Alternativ könnte ich mir vorstellen einen Sreenmatic von Oase oder einen Naturagart Filter einzusetzen.
Wobei mir die Gesamthöhe über 900 mm des Naturagart Turms nicht wirklich gefällt.
Bei beiden Systemen gefällt mir das Grobfiltermodul.

Gibt es noch andere Filtersysteme die zu empfehlen sind?


Gruß Reiner


----------



## Emanuel (5. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Herbst 2013 - unser Teichneubau*

Das sieht sehr stark aus und natürlich auch nach sehr sehr viel Arbeit.
Wann willst du denn fertig werden?


----------



## Reiner_ (5. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Herbst 2013 - unser Teichneubau*

Hallo Emanuel,

Eine sehr gute Frage mit dem "wann fertig werden".

Dieses Jahr soll auf jeden Fall der Teich noch mit Wasser befüllt werden.
Die Ufermatten sind erstmal provisorisch verlegt

Pflanzen, Steg, Fische und die Randgestaltung folgen dann nach dem Winter.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit eine Frage zu den Ufermatten:
Habt ihr in den Pflanzzonen unterhalb der Ufermatte 2cm Sand aufgetragen, damit mehr Substrat für die Wurzeln der Pflanzen zur Verfügung steht?

Gruss Reiner


----------



## Reiner_ (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Herbst 2013 - unser Teichneubau*

Hallo zusammen,

Heute ein Update zum Teichumbau.

Inzwischen sind ca. 11.000 Liter Wasser eingefüllt, und die alten Teichpflanzen sind im hinteren Ufergraben gepflanzt.

Wer sich fragt was das Wasserspielzeug auf dem Teich macht, damit wird das Laubnetz hochgehalten

Gruß Reiner


----------



## chaotin (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Herbst 2013 - unser Teichneubau*



Reiner_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Nachdem unser Traum von einer Brücke über dem Teich aufgrund der Höhendifferenz nicht so einfach zu realisieren ist, wird jetzt Plan B umgesetzt.
> 
> ...



Der hat starke Ähnlichkeit mit meinem Teich! Werde die Tage auch mal ein Foto hochladen!


----------



## Reiner_ (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem die Baustelle am Teich weitgehend fertiggestellt wurde mal ein neues Foto.

Die Pflanzen sind noch sehr klein und benötigen noch Zeit zum wachsen.



An der Stelle, wo der Steg geplant ist, wächst noch der von uns so geliebte Giersch.


----------



## Reiner_ (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen

inzwischen sind die Pflanzen gut gewachsen.

Obwohl ich einen Ufergraben angelegt habe und damit die Nährstoffe nicht in dem Teich sein sollten, habe ich große Mengen Fadenalgen.
Mit abfischen ist das Problem nicht zu lösen.

Hat jemand einen Tip, was gegen Fadenalgen hilfreich ist.

Danke für eure Ideen


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Juli 2014)

Moin Reiner,
mach' doch bitte mal aktuelle Bilder...
vll. SIEHT dann jemand, woran es hapern könnte 
Bin schon gespannt drauf,
Dir einen schönen Tag!


----------



## paulo (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo Reiner,
für welchen Filter hast du dich letztendlich entschieden? 
Gruß Paul


----------



## Reiner_ (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

In Sachen Filter habe ich den vorhandenen Oase Filter weiter im Einsatz. Das Wasser wird damit auch super klar, sodass ich mich über die Fadenalgen ärgern kann. Als Pumpe ist eine 4.500 Liter Pumpe angeschlossen, welche im Pumpverteiler untergebracht ist. Für die Ansaugung habe ich je eine Saugstelle auf der 50cm Stufe liegen und eine weitere auf dem Teichboden (ca. 1,4 m Tiefe).

Das Vlies über dem Uferwall soll das Ufersaat vor den Vögeln schützen.

Eva, für ein Foto der Krebsscheren muss ich nochmal einen neuen Anlauf nehmen.


----------



## Reiner_ (1. Juli 2014)

Noch ein besseres Übersichtsfoto.

@ Eva ich denke es war ein sehr sinnvoller Tipp mit dem Fischbesatz bis zum nächsten Jahr zu warten, und erst nach dem anwachsen der Teichpflanzen Fische einzusetzen.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## muh.gp (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo Reiner,

von welchen Fadenalgen sprichst du? Das bisschen, das auf den Fotos zu sehen ist, ist doch nicht der Rede wert. Da hatte ich dieses Jahr schon deutlich mehr...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Reiner_ (17. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Nach einem Jahr einige neue Fotos.

Die Seerosen blühen in den verschiedensten Farben und __ Frösche sind inzwischenauch eingezogen.
Leider fehlt mir im Augenblick die Zeit das Leben am Teich zu genießen.

Etwas nervig ist das Thema mit den Algen und den trüben Wasser, wobei ich so fast alles beachtet habe, was dazu hier im Forum geschrieben wurde.

Insbesondere in den Unterwasserflanzen und der Bepflanzung der Flachwasserzone lagern sich diese Algen bevorzugt ab.

Habt ihr schonmal eine unter Wasser blühende Seerose gesehen?
Mein Foto dazu bekomme ich leider nicht eingestellt.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Reiner_ (17. Juli 2015)

Hier die Unterwasser Seerose rot gelb und leicht geöffnet


----------



## Reiner_ (18. Juli 2015)

Ergänzend zu der Algenthematik, die aktuellen Wasserwerte:

PH: 7,2
KH: 1,5

Der große Baum seitlich neben dem Teich ist eine __ Rotbuche, deren Laub im Herbst mit einem Netz über dem Teich abgefangen wird.

Fische: 2 Goldis

Gruß

Reiner


----------

